# Bye Bye TiVo? Hello Moxie!



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

Looks like I'll be giving up my old reliable 60 TiVo Series !!. 

I am getting High Def Cable Installed tomorrow and as part of the package they are including a Moxie DVR for About 5 bucks a month. Not too much available out there on the Moxie unit but I be;live that it'll record about 50 hrs of HD programs. Not a bad trade off. 

Good Bye to my friends that I've met here over the past couple of years. Your information and insight have proven invaluable for me.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Good luck with the new unit.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

I think the Moxi kinda sucks. They've been using the public as beta testers for about 2 years and haven't gotten anywhere. Good luck.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?threadid=412846


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

See you back here in about 6 months ...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Moxi is actually decent. I think the 2 major downfalls are the small drive space and no wishlists (ARWL). Many people report horrible issues with delayed responses to button presses but I haven't seen them. The interface is nice but its a bit cumbersome for most.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

To the OP, I am curious to see what you think of Moxi vs. Tivo after a few months. At least you specified the software on the PVR.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

8 or 16 hours max? Sheesh!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

rhuntington3 said:


> 8 or 16 hours max? Sheesh!


Its only a 80gb drive. So HDTV would only be around 10-12 hours max. Standad definition would get you about 50 hours.


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

Ya know I am as loyal a Tivo user as all of you, but all of the drawbacks are really non-issues with me. For example:

Only 51 hours recording time on the Moxie unit. Well that's a bit more than my 60 hr unit has available on Medium quality.

Only 11 hours HD recording. This is 11 hours more than my 60 hour Tivo unit.

Moxie runs hot so don't plan on using it in a cabinet. I don't have them in a cabinet so that's a non-issue.

Additionally one less box to have on top of my set AND it saves my aboout 7 bucks a month as opposed to Tivo's $12.95. PLUS I get HD as opposed to NO HD currently.

It seems that all of the negative comments on the Moxie unit are all from non-Moxie users who have either "heard" or "read" about it. A lot of this Information give on the Moxie unit is based on 3 and 4 year old articles. Information is very good to have but as we all know, you can't trust 75% of what's on the Internet, especially if it's not current. I can show you hundreds of articles on TiVo that are a few months old that are predicting the imminent shutdown of TivO operations sine it's a losing business proposition and a failure to boot. Hogwash!

But anyways thanks for the comments thusfar!

I


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

I have had Moxi for about 2 years now, I think. It's fine, but I do prefer my TiVo's a great deal. The first Moxi I had was with Adelphia. It ran well, though very hot, so I had to put it outside my cabinet. I had no real problems with button lag, and the only thing that really irritated me was the small amount of recording capacity. 

I moved and am now with Charter (I MUCH preferred Adelphia) and this Moxi is slow - horrible button lag, has pixelation issues occasionally (bad enough that 2-3 shows per week are unwatchable...glad I have TiVo recording everything as a backup.) 

I've had Charter out once to correct a weak signal issue I had, but the box still has problems. I can take it in to an office and swap it out, but we've always got a few shows on the box we'd rather see in HD, so I probably won't do that until after the normal TV season is over. 

Anyway, it's a decent DVR, but barring any major issues, I'll be gladly buying a S3 when they come out and giving the Moxi back to Charter.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ciscokid said:


> It seems that all of the negative comments on the Moxie unit are all from non-Moxie users who have either "heard" or "read" about it.


Actually, if you read the Moxi thread of AvsForums, you will see these comments are from actual users who are having difficulty with Moxi.


----------



## TK421 (Feb 25, 2002)

I had the Moxie for about 6 months, got rid of it because they raised the price to $15/month. It was ok for recording HD stuff, but I never really moved any of my SD recordings on it. I personally didn't like the interface, but that might just be me, and I was always clost to losing recordings because I was out of space (my experience was more to the 8 hours of HD capacity). This was espically true during football season, a couple of movies and one game was about all you could record. Plus, the live tv buffer was flaky, so I really needed to record the games even though I was watching them in near realtime.

I decided to stay SD until the Series 3 comes out. I haven't checked it out for a few months, but I would recommend reading at least some of the Moxi thread on the AvsForums, too, just from an education standpoint. There is a lot of good stuff in there, but the thread is huge.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

We've had a MOXI for about a year now. It works OK, but it's far from the quality of TiVo. For me it's just a stop gap method for recording HDTV until the Series 3 is released. As soon as the Series 3 is avalable I have every intention of returning the MOXI regardless of the price difference.

Dan


----------



## timo123 (Sep 13, 2004)

I've been using the Moxi device for almost 2 years. It was initially very slow and locked up quite often. About 6 months ago, Adelphia pushed a software update that greatly improved the responsiveness and reliability of the device. While not as polished as the Tivo, it is a decent alternative and has some cool features (PIP, Channel scanning, news ticker HD). While I wouldn't give up my Tivo's for it, if it all of a sudden was my only choice, I wouldn't miss Tivo all that much.


----------

